# AFX Peterbilt problems.......



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I started to play with the trucks I have acquired lately (8 cabs from 6 different sellers). Not knowing much about these I put off to side with so many other things to get to at a later date. Well that date has arrived and it's time to play with the trucks. I noticed on most the rear guide pin was broken....no big deal ...pop it off and put on a new one...right??? WRONG!!! Seems like some of the sellers I dealt with (no way of knowing who is who now) crazy glued the broken pin on 3 of the trucks. Probably for no other reason than to just piss me off. It could be they didn't know. But back to the trucks. I now have 3 trucks with no back guide pin holder. I mean I mangeled them good. Plastic flying everywhere. Amazingly I didn't break the rest of the cabs. On 3 other trucks there was no rear guide pin holder at all. Guess I should look at stuff more carefully when I get it. So does anyone know where I can get rear guide pin holders for these??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jerry


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Have you checked with Peter?*

After all... he bilt them ! :jest: nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

why not glue metal pins directly onto the back? The metal pins for old gplus cars are great. I often swap out the plastic pins with those. tubtrack on ebay has them for sale.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Jerry, Load us up a pic so we dont have to use the magic eightball!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jerry, If there is no boss to snap a guide pin into, could you have some of the slotless rig trailers?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

You only need the rear guide pin if you are going to back 'em up... Much more fun to run with the rear sliding out to knock your opponent off the track...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Funny that....*



rodstrguy said:


> Much more fun to run with the rear sliding out to knock your opponent off the track...


There's a great story in HO World Archives entitled "De-Pinning Game". Among other devious things, it even mentions putting a roll of dimes into a semi's trailer to beef up your _"bully factor"_. :devil:... sounds fun!!! nd


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have LOTS of semi bases,call me if interested.
DRAGjet
859-356-1566


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

win43 said:


> I started to play with the trucks I have acquired lately (8 cabs from 6 different sellers). Not knowing much about these I put off to side with so many other things to get to at a later date. Well that date has arrived and it's time to play with the trucks. I noticed on most the rear guide pin was broken....no big deal ...pop it off and put on a new one...right??? WRONG!!! Seems like some of the sellers I dealt with (no way of knowing who is who now) crazy glued the broken pin on 3 of the trucks. Probably for no other reason than to just piss me off. It could be they didn't know. But back to the trucks.


Maybe you did piss a few ebayers off who's to know  but FYI, Aurora used to assemble the trucks all as slotted and then cut the guide pins off when they were putting a slotless chassis under them...I never did figure out why they used to glue the remaining portion in though?




win43 said:


> I now have 3 trucks with no back guide pin holder. I mean I mangeled them good. Plastic flying everywhere. Amazingly I didn't break the rest of the cabs. On 3 other trucks there was no rear guide pin holder at all. Guess I should look at stuff more carefully when I get it. So does anyone know where I can get rear guide pin holders for these??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.Jerry


They eventually got smart and left off the small angeled bracket and guide pin on the slotless Semi....thus saving .0000007¢ per truck.

BTW, if your still looking for parts, I have NOS available, just LMK.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Dragula and SCJ: What're the details on the NOS parts you have? I could use maybe 2 or 3 of those AFX semi bases-- you mean the chrome 5th wheel and chassis mounts.

And SCJ, do you have a supply of the ansen sprint style wheels those used? 

You guys can PM me here, or just email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I think I bought john out of ansen style wheels.Call me for parts.
859-356-1566
DRAGjet


----------

